# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Thenie per drejtesine

## flaviobejko

Jo gjithmone padrejtesia lidhet me ndonje veprim te caktuar: shpesh here ajo kryhet pikerisht duke mos vepruar.(thenie nga Aurel)

Te varferve u duhet te shpresojne te drejtesia, te pasurit mbarojne pune me padrejtesine.(thenie nga Breht)

Fryma e drejtesise dhe fryma e se vertetes jane nje e pandare.(thenie nga Veil)

I drejte mund te jete vetem ai qe eshte njerezor.(thenie nga Vovenarg)

Njeri e vret derrin, tjetri ha mishin e pjekur te tij.(thenie nga Vopisk)

Te jesh i meshirshem eshte me e lehte se sa te jesh i drejte.(thenie nga Graf)

Ne qofte se ne kulmine qyteterimit, ka njerez qe bien e vdesin nga uria, fajtore nuk eshte kopracia e natyres por padrejtesia njerezore.(thenie nga Xhorxh)

Drejtesia ndeshkon te keqen, shpresa kerkon ta ndreqe ate kurse dashuria nuk e ve re.(thenie nga Dyrenmat)

Drejtesia pa fuqi eshte e dobet, fuqia pa drejtesi eshte despotike.(thenie nga Paskal)

Drejtesia duhet te jete e forte dhe forca duhet te jete e drejte.(thenie nga Paskal)
marre nga http://thenie.tk/thenie-per-drejtesine/

----------


## citrusse

Drejtesia eshte e hapur ndaj te gjitheve ne te jjejten menyre sikur Hoteli Ritz.

----------


## citrusse

Aty ku eshte vetem nje hajdut, eshte plackitje. Aty ku ka mijera hajdute, eshte tatim.

----------


## citrusse

Varferia eshte nena e krimit.

----------

